# New D5100 Dead Pixel?



## loveflying (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just got myself a D5100 off amazon.com. After taking some photos, I noticed that their seemed to be a pixel that was always off in each shot. I looks like no matter what is taken, the pixel shows up as white. At first, I thought that this issue might be with the lcd display since the bad pixel kept showing in exactly the same spot; however, when I moved the images to my computer for some editing/storage, I noticed that the pixel was still there on my comp screen. This leads me to believe that the image was captured in this way originally and that the sensor must be at fault. As far as I can tell, it is just this one spot on the image that keeps coming out incorrectly. Is this something that is considered normal for DSLR cameras? If not, I am thinking of returning this unit for a replacement from nikon. What do you all think I should do? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jrizal (May 31, 2012)

You can try cleaning your sensor. (Google on how to clean it.) But this is not normal. Contact your seller and get a replacement unit.


----------



## pisicel (May 31, 2012)

I believe you have in menu the posibility to auto corect dead pixels. Check that!


----------



## loveflying (May 31, 2012)

I have looked everywhere but cant find any option to correct dead pixels in my menu. I think I will contact amazon for a replacement unit


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2012)

If it is white, it is a stuck pixel. Dead pixels are black.

There is no menu option to correct a dead or stuck pixel.

With 16.2 million pixels, statistically, some number of those 16.2 million pixels will be dead on every image sensor made.


----------



## loveflying (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys. After calling amazon, I will begetting a replacement unit sent out yo me. Hopefully this one won't Have the same issue


----------



## jrizal (May 31, 2012)

Glad to hear that you'll be getting a replacement unit. Hope everything works fine from now on.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2012)

loveflying said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. After calling amazon, I will begetting a replacement unit sent out yo me. Hopefully this one won't Have the same issue


Turn off the automatic phone advertising spam. :thumbup:


----------

